# WYSIWYG mit ContentEditable



## asmodis! (20. November 2003)

Hi Leutz,

durch das Tutorial( http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials24357.html ) hab ich mir einen Editor gebastelt mit dem Textinhalte im WYSIWYG Verfahren verändert werden können. 

Die Sachen aus dem Tut funktionieren einwandfrei,  auch die Übergabe des Inhalts an PHP läuft.



*Nur beim Hyperlink einfügen haperts noch:*
Hier kann ich leider nicht einstellen wohin der Link führen soll(target). Ausserdem würde ich das Popup gerne selbst erstellen, damit ich auch links auf eigene Seiten erstellen kann(Liste der Adressen kommt aus einer Datenbank).

Zur Not würde es mir schon reichen wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie ich die Sache mit dem Target lösen kann.


Wenn also irgendjemand weiss, wie ich diese Probleme lösen könnte,  wäre ich für jede Antwort/Link/Sonstiges Dankbar.

Achja, auf der Microsoft Site hab ich schon nachgesehn, und nix gefunden. Nachdem ich mit JavaScript noch nie was gemacht hab brauch ich also eine absolute Anfänger Hilfe 

Danke schon mal im Voraus
MFG
asmo


----------



## Jens78 (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

wie hast du denn das mit der Übergabe an PHP gemacht?

MfG

Jens


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von asmodis! _
> *
> Nur beim Hyperlink einfügen haperts noch: *


Kann ich mal sehen was du bisher hast (code)? Den Linkdialog wird man manuell einbauen müssen  - sollte aber nicht so umfangreich sein

bye Andreas


----------

